# How to stop cats from opening doors?



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know since when Cheetah seems to learn the trick of opening the laundry room door. We do not like any cats in the laundry room because we are afraid they will get stunk between the gaps. And also Cheetah and Panther likes to scratch our plastic laundry bag. 

My door has a handle, and of course no locks for a laundry room door. If there is product I can use to stop cats from opening the door? Or should I give up and let them in?


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Is the knob a leaver knob? if so I would replace it with a round one. 

If it is a round knob, I would get one of those child-proof knob covers to keep them from fiddling with the knob.

If nothing else, a hook and eye to hold the door to the door frame will do the trick.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

How about one of those rubber door stops that slide under the door?


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

raecarrow said:


> Is the knob a leaver knob? if so I would replace it with a round one.
> 
> If it is a round knob, I would get one of those child-proof knob covers to keep them from fiddling with the knob.
> 
> If nothing else, a hook and eye to hold the door to the door frame will do the trick.


I think right now the round knob will be our choice. We will probably go buy a few today. Thank you!


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

catloverami said:


> How about one of those rubber door stops that slide under the door?


Probably will not work, it is for the laundry room door, and no one will be inside the room all the time to remove the rubber door.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

koobe said:


> I think right now the round knob will be our choice. We will probably go buy a few today. Thank you!


If you currently have a lever, replacing it with a round knob should work. My daughter's cat, Neko, had no trouble opening her bedroom door, which has a lever, but he wasn't able to open doors with round knobs.


----------



## Church's Mum (Jan 6, 2011)

A good sized strip of duct tape across the door and door frame might help. I use duct tape on one particular kitchen cupboard my middle cat likes to open and walk away from. It's the only one she knows she CAN open, because the inner stopper is broken. There are at least two others that are also broken, but she doesn't know about them.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

koobe said:


> I think right now the round knob will be our choice. We will probably go buy a few today. Thank you!


No problem. I know about this issue because I have a Lever knob on my bathroom door and if I shut that door when I go to the bathroom (and don't lock it) my cats will open it so they can investigate.


----------

